# Do I get "8PSK-Turbo code streaming"??



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

From the Dish website promo:
"Uses a cutting edge 8PSK-Turbo code to stream more data to your satellite receiver"
http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbo_is_coming/index.shtml

Reminds me of a buddy who went to buy a receiver at an electronics store and the salesman told him it had special circuitry - so naturally my buddy asked "What kind of circuitry?"

The salesman told him - in all seriousness - "_electronic_ circuitry" :lol:


----------



## OldAnalogGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

hahahaha....

I also remember my first summer job at the phone company.

My boss handed me his business card and under his name was printed *"Electronics Expert".*

I had never met one before. And I realized after a work day that I still I hadn't met one...... 

(many, many years later, I still haven't yet met one. Guess he was just special....) :eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: Reminds me of the restaurant down the street. They have the GREATEST burgers that I think I have ever eaten. The first time they asked me if I wanted the "Special Sauce" I asked them what was in it. The reply: 
"Catsup and mustard". I broke out laughing and they responded.... "It's the proper ratio that makes it special". I broke out laughing again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"Do I get "8PSK-Turbo code streaming"?? If you waiting for serious answer, then:
if you have ViP device or other new XXX model with BCM4500 chip inside, or 6000 with 8PSK module.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> "Do I get "8PSK-Turbo code streaming"?? If you waiting for serious answer, then:
> if you have ViP device or other new XXX model with BCM4500 chip inside, or 6000 with 8PSK module.


But back when my 386 computer had "Turbo", you got this cool little button on the front of the machine you could press with a little light that told you your computer was running in "Turbo" mode... :lol:

I understand the PSK part, I just thought the whole marketing spin was kinda funny...


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> "Do I get "8PSK-Turbo code streaming"?? If you waiting for serious answer, then:
> if you have ViP device or other new XXX model with BCM4500 chip inside, or 6000 with 8PSK module.


I'm confused. What modulation scheme is used now? Is 8PSK a new scheme different from what is used now or is it the same and just marketing hot air?

(I still have my 6000 with 8PSK module in the closet. Maybe it will come in useful some day?  )


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

As noted in the "Email on Turbo HD" thread, the link is now dead.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TP715 said:


> I'm confused. What modulation scheme is used now? Is 8PSK a new scheme different from what is used now or is it the same and just marketing hot air?
> 
> (I still have my 6000 with 8PSK module in the closet. Maybe it will come in useful some day?  )


Most of transponders using QPSK modulation now due SD content and millions of old receivers incapable to demod 8PSK; also the '8PSK' modulation what employed by Dish is little tricky for FTAers because of using other then RS error correction - Turbo Code.
Your 6000/8PSK is fine to activate, but you have a week to do that - in August Dish will start replacing the model to ViP211 and will not activate 6000 anymore.


----------

